# A Tale of Two Shelbys



## ridingtoy (Sep 10, 2011)

Well, I have the two Shelbys, but hoping Shelby experts on the CABE can supply the tale...that is, any information about these particular bikes - age, value, what's wrong or missing on them, etc. I bought the older Shelby from the same antique store owner as my ladies 1950 Deluxe Hawthorne in the other thread. The newer girls Shelby was purchased at an indoor flea market. This is all I know about them: They are both 24" Flying Cloud models w/24x2.125 tires, the older one is skip tooth, the newer one isn't; the older one has the wrong seat (a ladies saddle) and the newer one appears to have the original saddle and also is an AMF Shelby; the older one has Western Auto Davis Deluxe tires and the newer one has Western Auto Western Flyer tires; the older one has a Stewart Warner Cadet speedometer (not functioning) and I'm not sure if the chain ring is original.



I would like to find out about the chain ring and seat on the older Flying Cloud. Should the correct seat be a long spring or bee hive spring? Tan or black cover? Mesinger, Troxel, or another make? Should it have a chain ring with the slots radiating out all around as I've seen on most older Shelbys, or is this another style Shelby used at the time.



I greatly appreciate any tales you can tell me about these two Flying Clouds.

Dave

First the older one:




 

 

 

 



Here's the newer one:


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 12, 2011)

Any Shelby experts have any info on either of these? I turned them over, but couldn't see a serial number on the crank bottom. Are Shelby numbers typically located somewhere else on the frame, or are my eyes getting that bad? Thanks!

Dave


----------



## tony d. (Sep 12, 2011)

*shelbys*

the newer bike was made when selby and C.W.C. were the same company under a.m.f. there is a write up in the threds if you look for it  


p.s.  the boys bike is awsom


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 13, 2011)

The blue one should have the serial stamped on the BB, followed by a code, something like "53Cw", which would be a '53. And as mentioned the red one is awesome! I have a Shelby flyer that's probably later, but I may paint it up like that.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 13, 2011)

Tony and Adam, thanks for the information so far. Adam, the chain ring on yours is what I would have expected to find on the red Flying Cloud. That's why I questioned whether it's original to the bike.

Dave


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 14, 2011)

This looks like a comparable girls model Flying Cloud to the red one above: http://providence.craigslist.org/bik/2528535125.html

Verifies the white headlight is original and gives me an idea of correct seat style.

Dave


----------



## informative (Jan 27, 2012)

*any luck?*

Did you have any luck tracking down more info about your Shelby bikes?  I just got a Shelby Flying Cloud frame that appears to be the same vintage as the boys bike you have showing... just curious if you've found any info on how to date it.  Thanks!


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 28, 2012)

By Googling either "Shelby Flyer" or "Shelby Flying Cloud" images, I did see a couple in the same paint scheme. I think one was listed as being somewhere mid/late '30s. I believe I also saw one having the same chainring and white head light as my red one, so quite possibly they are original. That was checking back when I first started this topic. Haven't had a chance to dig much since then.

Dave


----------

